# Tivo 6.1 > 6.1a (R10)



## labbie48 (Mar 30, 2006)

Since I manually upgraded my R10 to 6.1a does anyone know of a Tivo App patch for NOCSO, MRV/HMO etc. for this unit?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I've been waiting and looking, and waiting, and looking, and haven't seen anything released yet.

My hacked R10's failed to get the 6.1a slices from the sat stream (no entries for 6.1a in /SwSystem). Since you manually updated your units, is there a chance you can help me locate the 6.1a slices?


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

labbie48 said:


> Since I manually upgraded my R10 to 6.1a does anyone know of a Tivo App patch for NOCSO, MRV/HMO etc. for this unit?


Unless you've done the PROM swap out, the R10 is unhackable for MRV & HMO - assuming you want to Zipper the unit. I don't know of anyone that hacked the R10 without first swapping the PROM chip.

Check: http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html

The top right side corner says it does not work for the R10 in RED.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

CrashHD said:


> I've been waiting and looking, and waiting, and looking, and haven't seen anything released yet.
> 
> My hacked R10's failed to get the 6.1a slices from the sat stream (no entries for 6.1a in /SwSystem). Since you manually updated your units, is there a chance you can help me locate the 6.1a slices?


Is your phone line connected?? The update may very well be on your Tivo's HD - waiting for the "go" to install when it calls in. Check the connection.


----------



## mstbone67a (May 25, 2004)

since crashhd has hacked r10's that should mean he did the prom swap. Man i love em.. til this dang DST thing changed.. but oh well.. just chg the time zone manually.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Not necessarly, some people refer to having done a hard drive upgrade as a hacked unit. Also if he is in the eastern time zone there is no other zone to change to.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> Also if he is in the eastern time zone there is no other zone to change to.


Yes, there are... that's the basis of tivo's fix for S1SAs


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Mine are prom-modded. I'm not one of the types that considers a hard drive upgrade as a hack. I see it this way: a hack should be modifying something to do something it can't/won't/isn't allowed to do, typically having to bypass one or more countermeasures to get it done. Upgrading a tivo hard drive is so easy, it's almost like it's a designed in feature.

I bought broken R10's on ebay. Never bid to the point of paying more than $20, including S/H, unless the remote was included. Then I went to $35 total cost.

I killed 2 R10's learning to desolder proms, but resurrected one of them learning to solder down a socket after you've lifted solder pads.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> Yes, there are... that's the basis of tivo's fix for S1SAs


Maybe for the SAs but not on a DTivo. And since the OP said he had a R10 I would have to say that there isn't anything after eastern for a timezone. Although I do not have a R10 and I am basing this on my 2 Hughes'.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

ttodd1 said:


> Maybe for the SAs but not on a DTivo. And since the OP said he had a R10 I would have to say that there isn't anything after eastern for a timezone. Although I do not have a R10 and I am basing this on my 2 Hughes'.


have you tried changing /State/LocationConfig/TimeZoneOffset ?


----------

